# HCC new property - Puerto Vallarta, Mexico



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 29, 2007)

High Country Club is Pleased to Announce the Addition of Our Newest Destination, Puerto Vallarta, Mexico

Located in neighboring Nuevo Vallarta, our property is situated in Villa La Estancia, a full-service, high-end resort on the famed Flamingo Beach. The 2,166 square foot, 2 bedroom condominium offers a truly wonderful vacation experience. With ocean views from the patio, you can sit, relax and plan your day. Our property includes immediate beach and pool access, restaurants on site, a full service spa, workout facilities, kid’s activities and is located 30 minutes from downtown Puerto Vallarta.

High Country Club has owned this property since the beginning of the year. Due to delays in construction, and our commitment to providing the best possible vacation experiences to our Members, we decided to hold off from allowing Members to access the property until construction progressed further. We are happy to announce that the development is in the final stages of construction, and the majority of the property is complete. We believe our Members will enjoy this property immensely. 

Prior to the general release of this property on-line, we will do a lottery for your requested reservations. Reply with your desired dates for this location (within the standard rules). If we have requests for the same dates, we will draw to confirm who will stay at the property for the requested date. Please feel free to note first choice, second choice, etc.

PLEASE NOTE THESE IMPORTANT DATES:
Property will be ready for use: Saturday, September 15th, 2007
Deadline to submit dates for lottery: 2:00 PM (ET), Tuesday, September 4th
Date recipients will be notified: Wednesday, September 5th
Date property will be released on-line: 2:00 PM (ET) Thursday, September 6th


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 29, 2007)

http://villalaestancia.com/cms/nuevo-vallarta/2bedroom

any idea why this property was never listed on HCC's public site?


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 29, 2007)

This property was listed on the High Country Club site but was taken down after a notice by  management said that after purchasing the property, they were unhappy with the progress of construction and ancillary services (golf course, supermarket, etc that were supposed to be built in the area) so they decided not to let members use it. ( I presume they were going to try to get rid of it). It is constructed by the same company that made Villa la Estancia in Cabo which has been very successful and was supposed to be even better than the Cabo units. ($600,000 units are now going for over $1,000,000 despite the real estate turndown in the Cabo development. The Puerto Vallarta Units started at around $500,000 and they are now asking about $750,000) They subsequently found a property in Punta Mita and announced that. The question is, Will they still keep the property in Punta Mita? I will try to find out.


----------



## texdoc (Aug 29, 2007)

*Please keep Punta Mita!*

I sure hope they keep Punta Mita as well.  We've really been looking forward to that property as a larger beach location.  HCC needs options like that to hosts family gatherings.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 29, 2007)

Great news! They are keeping the Punta Mita property in addition to the Villa la Estancia property in Nuevo Vallarta!


----------



## whatmough (Aug 30, 2007)

Why is that great news?????????????

Who needs 5 properties in remote regions in Mexico and two gazzillion chalets in ski resorts which are only uninhabitable in Feb-Mar and hardly any in areas where members want to vacation?  What is happening in the list of "devoloping destinations" that have been touted but dormant of activity for the last 9 months?  Ou est Paris, ques qui c'est Napa, sans St Lucia, non est Miami, OC no sir, Tahoe no no, Bahama no wanna.

Come on all you HCC cheerleaders, time to ask some serious questions about what's goin on here.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

whatmough said:


> Why is that great news?????????????
> 
> Who needs 5 properties in remote regions in Mexico and two gazzillion chalets in ski resorts which are only uninhabitable in Feb-Mar and hardly any in areas where members want to vacation?  What is happening in the list of "devoloping destinations" that have been touted but dormant of activity for the last 9 months?  Ou est Paris, ques qui c'est Napa, sans St Lucia, non est Miami, OC no sir, Tahoe no no, Bahama no wanna.
> 
> Come on all you HCC cheerleaders, time to ask some serious questions about what's goin on here.



I have to disagree. I think that Mexico is a great vacation destination. The property in Cabo is excellent. I went back to Puerto Vallarta this year when the last time I went was over 20 years ago. Lots to do, good inexpensive food. The two properties in Puerto Vallarta are quite different. The one at Villa la Estancia is just like the one in Cabo, in a tourist development in the central portion of the Bay of Banderas. Punta Mita is a more exclusive community on the Northern end of the Bay in the 4-Seasons development and a stand alone home. Both should offer great vacations. I agree that I don't think that they need the second home in Playa del Carmen. I would have preferred a luxury beachfront apartment in Cancun as the alternative which offers excellent value. I think that the other destinations are coming. But I don't think you'll get more than a studio for $850 in Paris. Everyone raves about Napa. A little boring for me to spend a week there unless you have a large home with friends and family. $850 is not going to buy you that. St. Lucia is very quiet and a little difficult to get to. There is a nice new Westin development going up, but that won't be available for about 2 years. Miami is a great choice. I think they are waiting to get a fire sale as prices tumble. Tahoe is a good choice, both a winter and summer destination. You could probably get a nice 2 bedroom at the price point. The Bahamas I think are just OK unless you buy into a nice development. Service is terrible, food is terrible and outrageously priced. The season is a little shorter because it is further north. It would be nice to have one in the portfolio, but I would prefer PV if I had a choice. 
But I still think that the portfolio will expand. Just get more friends to join. I think that the two options in PV offer two excellent choices.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 30, 2007)

HCC started out as a Colorado ski club and will probably always be slightly based towards ski properties. I hope they add a unit at The Canyons, Utah and continue to buy only ski-in/out properties.

I WISH they would add Las Vegas ASAP and Miami as I think these are the two largest gaps. I am looking forward to the Outer Banks and would also love to see tham add a property in the Smokey Mountains (where no DC has a property).

I am not a huge Mexico fan, but some of their properties there are very nice and the Playa location is one of the MOST popular destinations in terms of member use.

Remember this -> More members = more properties


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> HCC started out as a Colorado ski club and will probably always be slightly based towards ski properties. I hope they add a unit at The Canyons, Utah and continue to buy only ski-in/out properties.
> 
> I WISH they would add Las Vegas ASAP and Miami as I think these are the two largest gaps. I am looking forward to the Outer Banks and would also love to see tham add a property in the Smokey Mountains (where no DC has a property).
> 
> ...



I agree with the Canyons ski in ski out in Utah. I've been to the Black Bear Unit and think that it is just OK. It is a leased unit. It is on the first floor, a little dark, The unit is nice but the condo building itself is OK. It is at least 100+ yard walk to the lifts. 
I hope they get Vegas only so that others will use their days and other sites will open up. I am not a fan of Vegas. You can rent a 1 bedroom at MGM Signature for a little over $200 per night for much of the year (except Fridays and Saturdays) I could never spend a week in Vegas. But I'm glad that other members will. I agree with Miami. I think they will be able to get a good deal soon. I have never been to the Smokey Mountains, so I can't comment.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

LTTravel, if you know where the Punta Mita property is, can you provide links to info(development, etc)?

judging from the area's villas ive seen on VRBO etc, i presume its not beachfront?

also, know anything about the Costa Rica property?


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

whatmough said:


> Why is that great news?????????????
> 
> Who needs 5 properties in remote regions in Mexico and two gazzillion chalets in ski resorts which are only uninhabitable in Feb-Mar and hardly any in areas where members want to vacation?  What is happening in the list of "devoloping destinations" that have been touted but dormant of activity for the last 9 months?  Ou est Paris, ques qui c'est Napa, sans St Lucia, non est Miami, OC no sir, Tahoe no no, Bahama no wanna.
> 
> Come on all you HCC cheerleaders, time to ask some serious questions about what's goin on here.



Sounds like someone didn't drink the HCC Kool-aid today! 

Seriously, you raise some good points but consider that property selection is subjective to each members personal taste.  For example, I couldn't care if HCC ever adds another Europe location as I'm burned out on Europe travel for life.

HCC is reacting the the booking patterns of their members.  The Mexico properties are some of the most popular and they are adding more to keep availability  good for these areas.  These are the "Big Three" Mexico resorts in the most desirable and newly developed areas of those resort towns.  I believe multiple properties in these three resorts is better than adding other Mexico locations.

Remember that having multiple properties in the same Airport specific area allows HCC members to pre-book airline tickets (paid or FF) and then wait to book a property short-term.  I use this strategy to book airline tickets to Denver and then book prime ski weeks at any of the nine HCC ski properties accessible from Denver.

HCC is waiting for the Vegas and SoBe RE markets to hit bottom before buying, which means better properties for members when they buy.  Remember that they put the "W" Vegas property under contract two years ago but the project was pulled when the Vegas RE market collapsed.

Two other things to remember about HCC.  They tend to buy properties in spurts and one of their focuses is adding more properties accessible to East Coast members to balance their property portfolio.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> also, know anything about the Costa Rica property?



Costa Rica should close next week.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Vegas and South Beach*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I WISH they would add Las Vegas ASAP and Miami as I think these are the two largest gaps.



Bill,

Here's an interim strategy:  When you finally overdose on Disney you could sell your DVC points (for a nice profit as I recall) and buy some cheap HGVC points.  You can then trade into the best Vegas and SoBe locations at will!

P.S. If you adapt this strategy, don't forget to change your avatar to Wayne Newton or Don Johnson!


----------



## travelguy (Aug 30, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> This property was listed on the High Country Club site but was taken down after a notice by  management said that after purchasing the property, they were unhappy with the progress of construction and ancillary services (golf course, supermarket, etc that were supposed to be built in the area) so they decided not to let members use it. ( I presume they were going to try to get rid of it).



They actually closed on this property in February and it sat in the interim.  I don't believe that they ever intended to get rid of the property, they just didn't think that their members would enjoy the property with the adjacent construction.  They didn't release the property for use until Christian Kirschner (CEO) checked out the property in-person this week to determine if the resort was ready.  

Timeshare developers could learn a lesson from this type of consideration of your customer!!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

i would be interested in seeing the Punta Mita and Costa Rica properties (same/comparable models etc) if anyone knows what developments/etc they are in. or even just learning whether the Costa Rica property is condo or villa.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> LTTravel, if you know where the Punta Mita property is, can you provide links to info(development, etc)?
> 
> judging from the area's villas ive seen on VRBO etc, i presume its not beachfront?
> 
> also, know anything about the Costa Rica property?



I don't remember the name of the resort the Costa Rica property was in but it is in Guanacaste along the coast, south of Peninsula Papagayu. You would fly into Liberia. It is a development on the coast and a golf course but the unit itself is not beachfront. Punta Mita is a mixed development on the northenmost tip of the Bay of Banderas (not related to Antonio). It is gated to get into the community and the 4-Seasons is the most notable member. There are homes, condos, hotels, etc. It is the newest area under development. It is an hour drive from the center of Puerto Vallarta (about 40 minutes from the airport) but there is a plan for development of more restaurants, stores, etc in the area. From what I recall the home is not beachfront but I think it has ocean views, not positive, but it is part of a community of homes. Private Escapes has a nice home in the area.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the info, i guess ill look around some more.


----------



## saluki (Aug 30, 2007)

This is the Costa Rica development but I do not know any specific details of the HCC property:

http://www.reservaconchal.com/


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks saluki. 

hmm.. so thats the reserve conchal site, but the individual developments might have independent sites?

http://images.private-escapes.com/site2/pe/Punta_Mita,_Mexico.prop/lrg-Pool.jpg
http://www.private-escapes.com/clubs/Properties.aspx?prop=Punta_Mita,_Mexico.prop&club=pe
thats what Private Escapes got for their club with $800K properties. if HCC had a single property like that, i would be more inclined to consider joining.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> thanks saluki.
> 
> hmm.. so thats the reserve conchal site, but the individual developments might have independent sites?
> 
> ...



That's what I mean about PV. You get alot for your money. The equivalent Villa la Estancia in PV is half the price of the Villa la Estancia in Cabo. ER has 20 homes in a development, Real del Mar about 10 miles from Punta Mita. Fantastic homes in the $1.5- $3 million range.(http://www.realdelmarvallarta.com/luxury_villas.php) or check the ER website for their homes. So for $850,000 - $1,000,000 you can probably get a great home 10 miles further from town. I am looking forward to the Punta Mita home photos. And there is lots to do and many reasonable places to eat in PV. Much more reasonably priced that Cabo or the Carribean. Even a Walmart's!


----------



## whatmough (Aug 30, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Sounds like someone didn't drink the HCC Kool-aid today!
> 
> Hah!  No, I'm still drinking the Kool Aid, but I just getting a little tired of drinking the same old flavor.  I am not saying the Mexico properties aren't great - I've been to Cabo and Villa Estancia is drop dead gorgeous and so I'm sure the Estancia in Neuvo Vallarta will be too.  And I have heard nothing but good things about the Playa del Carmen properties too.  But I'm just arguing that 5 properties in Mexico, no matter how great, is kind of an overkill as well as being expensive to get to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

regardless of higher priced homes, my point was that its _not_ a question of budget, since PE Premiere's is the same or less. its a question of property/destination selection. i just dont get a lot of HCC's choices, or the thinking behind them. at least with ER it's clear they're only concerned with where they can aquire the largest block of homes for the least.

im *not* saying there arent good ones/good value etc etc, just that i question some - like having 4 (2-3BR) condos in MX and only 1 (4BR) villa.

seems like costa rica is most likely a condo, and ocean views are a toss up.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 30, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Bill,
> 
> Here's an interim strategy:  When you finally overdose on Disney you could sell your DVC points (for a nice profit as I recall) and buy some cheap HGVC points.  You can then trade into the best Vegas and SoBe locations at will!
> 
> P.S. If you adapt this strategy, don't forget to change your avatar to Wayne Newton or Don Johnson!



Very funny....!

I wouldn't stay in SoBe as I can drive there. I just think it is a must-have destination. I also like Vegas and usually stay at the Bellagio, Palma, Venetian etc for 3 nights max. Having a nice HCC property would be cool, but only if they offere the 3/4/7 night option.

I am making too much $ from my DVC rentals for cash, that I am not interested in selling any time soon.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 30, 2007)

whatmough said:


> travelguy said:
> 
> 
> > I still love the HCC Kool Aid, but once in a while I find a little sour lemon in it.
> ...


----------



## whatmough (Aug 30, 2007)

"I also like Vegas and usually stay at the Bellagio, Palma, Venetian etc for 3 nights max. Having a nice HCC property would be cool, but only if they offere the 3/4/7 night option."

I agree, Vegas to me is worth 3 days max so offering short stay option like they in NYC makes sense.  I have never stayed at Lake Las Vegas.  I've been hoping that when they add LV, they buy at the Lake which may add a little water sports activity away from the grind of the Strip.  Those of you who have stayed at the Lake, does it add enough variety to make it a 7 day destination???????


----------



## zoobiedo (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay.  Here I live in the Colorado mountains with 6 ski areas in close proximity.  I don't need to vacation in Copper Mountain, Vail, Keystone, Beaver Creek, Aspen, Breckenridge, etc.  I can go any time I want as they are all around the corner and I live in one of them.  Mexico - YUCK!  I don't care for it although Punta Mita is kind of nice if I had to pick one.  I prefer other places and St. Lucia is high on my list as are other Caribbean destinations -- quiet, difficult to get to, private - sounds WONDERFUL to me.  Give me more.


----------



## Bourne (Sep 7, 2007)

Just noticed that the property is available for reservation online at this moment.


----------



## texdoc (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Bourne!!


----------

